# Digital photo album?



## ThomGault (May 23, 2017)

Hi,

I didn't see any recent relevant threads. I'm looking for a way to organize and store my digital photos. I think hosting the program on my local computer instead of the cloud would be better for permanent storage, but ability to share would also be great. It doesn't need lots of features, but ability to caption, add photo location and date, and annotate with subject names would be useful. Is there a standard program that many people use for this function? I saw a couple prior mentions of Lightroom or Photo Mechanic, but their $150 pricetags seem a bit of overkill for a total amateur photographer like me, as I only take personal pictures and dont even use editing options. 

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2017)

Start with:
The DAM Book: Digital Asset Management for Photographers

Lightroom CC 2015 *AND* Photoshop CC 2017 are only $9.99 a month with Adobe's Photography subscription.


----------



## smoke665 (May 23, 2017)

I had an Iomega Cloud Drive till a lightning strike took it out. With a cloud drive, my smart TVs, computers, tablets, whatever could access and play slideshows, movies, etc. Keep meaning to get another but other needs get in the way. When I do I'll probably go with Seagate this time. Personal Cloud: Storage Device For Your Home Media | Seagate


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2017)

Sorry smoke, but I'm not a fan of Segate the last few years.  They have gone down hill in quality.  My last two drive failures were segates.  This is a well thought out NAS/cloud device.  Amazon.com: WD 4TB My Cloud Mirror Personal Network Attached Storage - NAS - WDBWVZ0040JWT-NESN: Computers & Accessories

Redundant backup and is expandable if needed.


----------



## ThomGault (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. The Iomega and Seagate drives seem to be about storage; I'm particularly looking for software that creates a nice interface to view images (as well as search/caption functions.) 
KmH, I'll look for the book and get some ideas there. Lightroom sounds promising, but at $10/month, compounded over multiple years, the cost will outstrip the amount I wanted to spend...All my photos are just personal ameture photos, from family events or vacations. Is there really no simple, basic program to help organize pictures?


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2017)

ThomGault said:


> drives seem to be about storage



I may be wrong but I think the media cloud storage drives referenced above have built in file management functions, plus computers, tablets, and most smart TVs have search functions, and slideshow features.


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> ThomGault said:
> 
> 
> > drives seem to be about storage
> ...


Yep, that is why I specifically linked to the WD NAS above.  Redundant backup with two exchangeable drives,  and is it's own cloud server.


----------

